# فيديو لماكينة السى ان سى رواتر الخاصة بى



## mohmed.alex2009 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

احببت ان اقدم لكم فيديو لماكينة سى ان سى الخاصة بى وهى بداية اعمالى فى مجال السى ان سى واتمنى تنال اعجابكم


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHQrZj9mdvU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه ياجماعة ردودكم فين


----------



## سعد المغربي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الرحمن تبارك الله

الله يوفقك يارب والى الامام

وان شاء الله الله سارفق صور لمكينتي الثانيه اللي انا شغال عليها حاليا واللي اتمنى من الله انها تشتغل وتكون على المستوى المطلوب

والله يوفقك يا رب

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## رضا كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

تمنياتي بالتوفيق
لكن الفيديو لم يدعنا نرى الماكينة نفسها .
مجرد راوتر يحفر في قطعة من الخشب و حسب .


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخوانى على الردود وان شاء الله اضع صور لماكينة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط اخر لفيديوماكينة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUtJXzNqswY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## maref (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك انت فعلا رجل مجتهد تكلمت وفعلت وحاولت ربنا يوفقك


----------



## رضا كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الفيديو الثاني جيد بالفعل
استمتعنا برؤية عملك الجميل بارك الله فيك .


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بس الأصل للعلم أحلى من صورة الفيديو , لأني تشرفت بالاطلاع على الأصل.
بالتوفيق يا أخي الكريم , وربنا يبارك لك فيها.


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى اسلام بجد شرفتنى بزيارتك


----------



## ksaid (1 نوفمبر 2010)

عمل رائع وجميل نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*بعض اعمالى المتواضعة*


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*بعض اعمالى المتواضعة*


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*بعض اعمالى المتواضعة*


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*بعض اعمالى المتواضعة*


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله 

الله ينور عليك اخي وصديقي العزيز محمد شغل واقعي وجميل ربنا يزيدك ويعلمك وفي انتظار ابداعاتك القادمة

حاسس بصدق الصور التي امامي وعدم المبالغة وفقك الله:14::14::14::14::14::14:


وشفت الماكينه بعيني وماشاء الله ربنا يحفظها ويحفظ من صنعها


----------



## salah_design (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي محمد عمل جيد اتمنى لك التوفيق 
وتحياتي من خلال مشاركتي ابعثها لاخي وحبيبي طارق حفظه الله ورعاه وارجوا ان توصلها له اذا لم تسنح له الفرصة قراءة مشاركتي
تقبل مروري


----------



## jassim78 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخوانى على ردودكم المشجعة


----------



## wa7aa (2 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية اخي تصميم متميز بالتمنيات لك بالتوفيق


----------

